# How Many Mice Do You Have ?



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Im curious to know just how many mice you have ?

If you have loads, for example 30+ how do you spare the time to handle each one or is this not done as they are breeding mice ?

Isnt being tame something thats important when breeding ?

Does it really make a difference to the personality of the baby mice ?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Some of us have a baker's dozen or more. They all get tamed to the hand while babies, and are pretty manageable throughout their lives. Not all of them get handled every day, but very few of them run when they see me coming. I use plexiglas tanks, and the moment I enter I have an audience of little furry bodies pressed to the glass, eager for their food. It's the food, I know, and not me they are clamoring for, mostly, but some of them will climb the water bottle and scramble onto my hand and scamper up my arm to my shoulders.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> If you have loads, for example 30+ how do you spare the time to handle each one or is this not done as they are breeding mice ?


I have anywhere between 50 and 80 mice at any one time. They all get handled twice a week for cleaning out but other than I don't really get them out of their cages. I am in the mouse room peering in their cages, talking to them, and generally pestering them all the time though so they're totally used to me.



> Isnt being tame something thats important when breeding ?


Depends for what purpose you're breeding! As I breed only for showing, all I ask of my mice is that they don't bite the judge and allow themselves to be picked up with little fuss.



> Does it really make a difference to the personality of the baby mice ?


Yes. Regular handling as babies will result in calmer mice, and a calmer doe means that you can handle her babies with no upset to her.


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

50 Page Views And Only 2 Replies ?

Am I Posting In The Wrong Section ?


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

according to my roommate: too many
in numbers: 26 atm

I try to handle them each a few times a week, but they are not very keen on it, and I'm quite satisfied if I can pick them up if needed and don't get bitten. Babies I handle daily, so they get used to it from an early age.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Ive got about 30ish at the moment. I handle them all once a week while moving them for cleaning and give everyone a good looking over, Babies i will normaly handle every day or every other day to see how they are doing and to get them use to it. Temperamnt wise I wont keep any mouse that bites (only every had 2 biters so far) but they dont have ot be silly taim as long as i can handle them when i need to im happy.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I have 8 mice, one with babies. The babies are handled every day, at least twice a day while my adult mice are handled varying amount, (no less than twice a week, a few of my younger females are handled almost every day).


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

at the moment i have 80+ pet type mice and 24 show type mice, plus lots of other pets totalling over 120 in all.
its not my fault i have caught the mouse bug!!!totally addictive little creatures.


----------

